# Lamb Ribs...



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 28, 2021)

...also called lamb breast, are a first for me. I was in a grocery store and saw these and thought, "That's something new and different that I've never even see, much less eaten." The price was about $5.00/lb., but for something new to try, I grabbed a pack. It had 2 lamb spare ribs, about 4 lbs. total, and we like lamb so I thought that I could figure out a way to cook them. After some interwebbing, I found out that basically they can be cooked just like any other ribs or spare ribs. So here goes a first for me...

Here's the lineup for today. Lamb ribs, fresh cantaloupe, and cauliflower...







I removed the membrane on the bone side like most do on ribs. I was kind of surprised that there really wasn't much to it. I scored them and rubbed them with Dijon mustard for a binder. Some dry oregano, thyme, and rosemary and then some of my BBQ dry rub...










Next up was smoking on indirect heat with cherry being the wood of choice. I smoked them for about 1 1/2 hours and then wrapped...










Meanwhile, I've got the fresh cauliflower roasting. I seasoned with my usual EVOO, coarse salt and fresh ground pepper. While the cauliflower is roasting, I made a cheese sauce. 2-3 TBSP of unsalted butter are melted and the same amount of all purpose flour is added to cook...










Once the flour is cooked, it will smell nutty, I add 1/2 & 1/2 and stir to make kind of a white gravy. When it thickens, I add grated extra sharp cheddar cheese. Stir to combine and melt the cheese...










Now back to the ribs. They've been wrapped for about 45 minutes. I made a red BBQ sauce and added apple cider and red raspberry jelly and let it cook on medium low until thickened...










The ribs are unwrapped and then this sauce is brushed on. The ribs are cooked for maybe 15-20 minutes to set the sauce...






Corn has been boiled, cantaloupe is cut up, ribs have been cut between the bones, we're getting close...










Now we're ready...






We like lamb, but this was a first for me. I will definitely do these again, but maybe next time I won't wrap and see how that turns out. Any other suggestions are greatly appreciated...


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 28, 2021)

They look really good.  The whole meal does. I never had lamb ribs, so I can’t add anything for you to do any different.  
Anyways, great job!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 28, 2021)

I'd love to give this a try, but my wife doesn't like lamb.  More for me, I guess.
Excellent looking meal by the way.


----------



## BBQ Bird (Jul 28, 2021)

Looks fantastic.  I don't think I've seen lamb spareribs anywhere around here, but I would love to give them a try.  How were they on tender were they after about 2.5 hours cooked?  And what temp were you running the at?


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 28, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> We like lamb, but this was a first for me. I will definitely do these again, but maybe next time I won't wrap and see how that turns out. Any other suggestions are greatly appreciated...


Grilling or smoking lamb gives it a lot of flavor, way different than oven roasted lamb. 

Breast is the equivalent to pork spare ribs with the pork belly still attached.  You can do the render-to-tender part of the cook for longer than you think. 





They are sliceable, but if you pull the meat and remove some of the fat, it's outstanding for tacos or pulled lamb sandwiches.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 28, 2021)

Now that, is good eats. I’ve raised and eaten lamb my entire life. One of the best red meats available. Very nice work. Looks delicious.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 28, 2021)

Looks fantastic!! Wish I could find these, I’d like to try them.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 29, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> They look really good.  The whole meal does. I never had lamb ribs, so I can’t add anything for you to do any different.
> Anyways, great job!





SecondHandSmoker said:


> I'd love to give this a try, but my wife doesn't like lamb.  More for me, I guess.
> Excellent looking meal by the way.


Thank you, guys...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 29, 2021)

BBQ Bird said:


> Looks fantastic.  I don't think I've seen lamb spareribs anywhere around here, but I would love to give them a try.  How were they on tender were they after about 2.5 hours cooked?  And what temp were you running the at?


These ribs are smaller, thinner than pork spare ribs and baby back ribs and are somewhat fattier (A LOT fattier than baby backs). From what I'd read, they don't require near as long to cook, about 3 hours total, so that's what I went with. Probably due to wrapping them, but they were fall off the bone tender. I'll cook these again and next time not wrap them. These were cooked at about 275℉-300℉ off of direct heat.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 29, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Now that, is good eats. I’ve raised and eaten lamb my entire life. One of the best red meats available. Very nice work. Looks delicious.


Thank you, Smokin. Like I said, this was the first time that I had seen these, so maybe I can get them again...


jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic!! Wish I could find these, I’d like to try them.


Jeff, thank you...


----------



## Lorandrous (Jul 29, 2021)

Looks fantastic.
lamb is my favourite meat. Never smoked it, but defo on the list now.


----------



## xray (Jul 29, 2021)

I’ve only had lamb once in my life but I wanna tear into a plate ribs! Great looking meal for sure.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 29, 2021)

Looks like a great meal. May have to talk the family into trying it.

Jim


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 29, 2021)

Wow...and I mean WOW!! That all looks gfreat. Love the flavor profile for the lamb with the seasonings you used. Very nice job all around.

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 29, 2021)

Nice job on those ribs a awesome meal all around.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2021)

We love lamb, but don’t buy it often because it costs so much down here in Florida. I have never had lamb ribs, but would love to try them, cause yours sure look good!
Al


----------



## Titch (Jul 29, 2021)

That whole meals looks very Good, You can cook that for me anytime.
I dont bother trying to remove what membrane there is cause I,m a lazy bugga.
If you get bored one day, use Blackberry instead of your Strawberry, blackberry goes fantastic with Lamb.
I dont wrap ,as they are greasy enough to handle being uncovered .
We live in an area that has a big Middle Eastern migrant influence which makes the cheap cuts like ribs very accessable.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2021)

Impressive! The whole meals looks great. Ive not played with Breast of Lamb. Never actually saw one for sale any place we shopped or shop. The other issue, my family  are not Lamb Fans. I grew up having Broiled Loin Chops as a special occasion meal. I like lamb and will order it in a restaurant...JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 30, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> We love lamb, but don’t buy it often because it costs so much down here in Florida. I have never had lamb ribs, but would love to try them, cause yours sure look good!
> Al





chef jimmyj said:


> Impressive! The whole meals looks great. Ive not played with Breast of Lamb. Never actually saw one for sale any place we shopped or shop. The other issue, my family  are not Lamb Fans. I grew up having Broiled Loin Chops as a special occasion meal. I like lamb and will order it in a restaurant...JJ


I'm in lamb country, and its somewhat common,  My Wal-Mart carries the "split breast"  (ribs) , its domestic, and about $4 a pound.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 30, 2021)

Looks great, cooked some a few months ago, they were great, haven't run across any since but I keep a eye out now


----------



## robp421 (Jul 31, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> We love lamb, but don’t buy it often because it costs so much down here in Florida. I have never had lamb ribs, but would love to try them, cause yours sure look good!
> Al


Found them by chance at WalMart in Florida. $3.90lb. Labeled Lamb Breast.  First try tomorrow.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 1, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Looks like a great meal. May have to talk the family into trying it.
> 
> Jim


Give them a try, I think that you'll be pleasantly surprised. I know I was.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 1, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Wow...and I mean WOW!! That all looks gfreat. Love the flavor profile for the lamb with the seasonings you used. Very nice job all around.
> 
> Robert


Thank you, Robert. It was a first, but definitely won't be the last time that I cook them.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 1, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> We love lamb, but don’t buy it often because it costs so much down here in Florida. I have never had lamb ribs, but would love to try them, cause yours sure look good!
> Al


Thank you, Al.


Titch said:


> That whole meals looks very Good, You can cook that for me anytime.
> I dont bother trying to remove what membrane there is cause I,m a lazy bugga.
> If you get bored one day, use Blackberry instead of your Strawberry, blackberry goes fantastic with Lamb.
> I dont wrap ,as they are greasy enough to handle being uncovered .
> We live in an area that has a big Middle Eastern migrant influence which makes the cheap cuts like ribs very accessable.


Thanks for the advice. Next time, and there will be a next time, I won't wrap. This being my first try, I figured that I needed to stack the deck in my favor ...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 1, 2021)

robp421 said:


> Found them by chance at WalMart in Florida. $3.90lb. Labeled Lamb Breast.  First try tomorrow.


Let us know how they turn out...


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 1, 2021)

Looks powerfull good to me. Nicely done!!!

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 2, 2021)

Thanks for the like GonnaSmoke it is appreciated.

Keep up the great post.

Warren


----------

